# أين نجد الثالوث في الأناجيل ؟



## manssour (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أين نجد الثالوث في الأناجيل ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*1 **فِي الْبَدْءِ **خَلَقَ اللهُ **السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.*
*2 **وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى **وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ **وَرُوحُ اللهِ **يَرِفُّ عَلَى **وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*
*3 **وَ**قَالَ اللهُ **: «**لِيَكُنْ **نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.*


خلق الله = الله الخالق = الآب

روح الله = الروح القدس

قال الله = بكلمته = الابن


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 ديسمبر 2010)

قول الوحي :​
            { تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا. لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء. منذ وجوده انا هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني وروحه } ( اشعياء 48 : 16 ) 


"تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ (ألإبن). إسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (ألآب) أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ (ألروح القدس)" (إشعياء 48: 16)؛ "رُوحُ (ألروح القدس) السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ (ألآب) عَلَيَّ (ألإبن) لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ. أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ" (إشعياء 61: 1). 



{ وقال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر } ( تكوين 22:3)


 بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ صُنِعَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَبِنَسَمَةِ فَمِهِ كُلُّ جُنُودِهَا. (Psalms 33:6) 

 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: [أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. (Psalms 2:7) 

 مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟  (Proverbs 30:4) 


هذا ما يخص العهد القديم​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

يتكلم أشعياء النبي على لسان يسوع المسيح قائلاً : 
( منذ وجوده أنا هناك , والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه) " أش 16:48" 
هنا نجد المرسِل الذي هو الآب والمرسَل أي المسيح وروح الأرسال . 

كما يوضح النبي أشعياء مساوات الأقانيم الثلاثة في قداستها فيقول : 
(السرافيم .... وهذا نادى ذاك وقال : قدوس , قدوس , قدوس , رب الجنود. مجده ملء كل الأرض) "أش 6: 2-3" 
قصد النبي بكل كلمة قدوس أقنوم فشمل الأقانيم الثلاثة بالتساوي.
مزمور" 45 " يقول : 
(كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور, لذلك مسحك الله) 
اذاً هل هناك الهين؟ 
الجواب كلا حيث يقول لبني اسرائيل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 أسمع يا أسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد 
لكن الألهين هما الأب والأبن , وكذلك يقول المزمور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 قال الرب لربي ... 
أي ألآب والأبن , كما تتوضح صورة الأبن وتنطق بكل وضوح أمام الله الآب 
فتصبح واضحة في مزمور "2" 
حيث يقول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الرب قال لي أنت أبني واليوم ولدتك) . وكذلك يقول: ( يقبل الأبن لئلا يغضب) أم 30/ 4-5
(من صعد الى السموات ونزل؟ من جمع الريح في حفنتيه؟ من قاس الأرض بالشبر من وزن الجبال ما أسمه وما أسم أبيه أن عرفته ؟) 
إسمه الله واسم ابنه يسوع المسيح , اذاً توضح لنا بأن في العهد القديم يوجد ابن الله , 
وكان اليهود يعرفون هذه الحقيقة حتى في زمن المسيح بأن لله ابن لذا أرادوا رجم يسوع لأنه قال أني ابن الله , 
أي انه كالله , فقالوا له نرجمك لا بسبب أعمالك بل لأنك تجعل نفسك اله وأنت انسان . 

أما هوشع فيقول في "7/4" : 
(ترنمي وافرحي يا ابنة صهيون لأنه أنا ذا آتي وأسكن في وسطك يقول الرب) 
المتكلم هنا هو الرب يسوع وفي عهد يوشع ,أي العهد القديم يضيف:
(فتعلمين بأن رب الجنود قد أرسلني اليك أي الآب) .

الروح القدس لا يذكر بوضوح في العهد القديم كثيراً 
مزمور "50" يقول عنه ( وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه منه) 
اضافة الى الآية الأولى , الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين ,تقول: 
وروح الله يرف على المياه) . 

أما صوئيل النبي فقال لشاؤول الملك عندما تخرج من هنا تصادف جماعة من الأنبياء فيحل عليك روح الرب 
فتتنبأ معهم وتتحول الى رجل آخر. 
هذا الروح كان الروح القدس الذي يتنبأ . 

وهناك آيات أخرى تتناول الثالوث الأقدس لكي يعلن الله عن أسرار ثالوثه المقدس الذي لا يسعه الكون كله 
ليتبارك اسمه القدوس الآن وعلى الدوام والى أبد الآبدين آمين .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 ديسمبر 2010)

في كلمات الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم حين بشّرها بالحبل بيسوع نجد الإشارة الأولى للأقانيم الثلاثة معاً في العهد الجديد "الروح القدس يحل عليكِ وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35).


 تحدثنا الأناجيل الأربعة عن معمودية يسوع وتأتي أهمية هذه المعمودية بالدرجة الأولى بسبب ظهور سر الثالوث الأقدس ممثلاً بأشخاصه الثلاثة المتميّزين فيما بينهم بصورة جلية واضحة: الابن المتجسد الذي تعمّد، الروح القدس الذي ظهر بهيئة حمامة نازلاً على الابن، الآب الذي أعلن عن ذاته وعن أبوته للابن بصوته من السماء (متى3: 16، مر1: 10-11، لو3: 21-22، يو1: 33-34).


 في خطبة يسوع الوداعية الموجهة للرسل بعد عشائه معهم نجده يحدثهم مراراً عديدة عن الآب وعن الابن وعن الروح القدس، نستشهد خاصة بهاتين الآيتين اللتين يذكر في كل منهما الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً وبصورة متميّزة. "وأما المعزي روح القدس الذي يرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14: 26) كذلك في (يو14: 16-17).

 "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (متى28: 19). في هذه العبارة التي يوجز بها المخلّص رسالة الرسل قبل إنطلاقهم للبشارة تظهر أسماء الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً وبدون شرح إضافي مما يؤكد عل أن الرسل كانوا يعلمون عن سر الثالوث الأقدس بما فيه الكفاية من تعليم الرب يسوع وأن هذا السر هو قمة وجوهر هذا التعليم.

 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الآب وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم (2كو13: 14) هذا ما يختم به بولس الرسول رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس طالباً من أجلهم بركة الأقانيم الثلاثة المذكورة معاً بوضوح تام.


 والقديس بولس يبدأ رسالته الأولى بطلبه من أجل المرسل إليهم يظهر فيها أسماء الأقانيم الإلهيين الثلاثة بتميّز جلي " بِمقتضى عِلْمِ اللهِ الآب السَّابِقِ، فِي تَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ لِلطَّاعَةِ، وَرَشِّ دَمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لِتُكْثَرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ" (1بط1: 2).


هذا جزء فيما يخص العهد الجديد​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*من سفر المزامير 2 : 10 *

*"فالآن يا أيها الملوك تعقلوا تأدبوا ياقضاة الآرض اعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة قبلوا الآبن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق "*

*سفر التكوين 1 : 26 *

*"وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "*

*وفى اللغة العبرية ( اللغة الاصلية للنص ) لايوجد جمع للتعظيم *

*سفر تكوين 11 : 7 *
*"هلم ننزل الان ونبلبل هناك لسانهم "*

*أشعياء 6 : 8 *

*" سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من أرسل ( بالمفرد )من يذهب من أجلنا (بالجمع )"*

*ثم فى العهد الجديد :*

*فى معمودية الرب يسوع فى نهر الاردن تواجد الثلاثة اقانيم صوت الآب من السماء والآبن ( الرب يسوع ) والروح القدس (فى هيئة حمامة )*

*مرقس 1 : 11 *

*"أنت ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت "*

*وعندما تكلم الرب يسوع نفسه عن المعمودية بعد قيامته قال :*

*متى 28 : 19 *

*"هكذا عمدوهم بأسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس "*


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أظهرالله ذاته لنا بصيغة مفرد تارة وبصيغة جمع تارة أخرى فيقول: 
(أسمع يا أسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد) لكن هذا الواحد هو بصيغة جمع فيقول عن ذاته 
أنه الوهيم وآلوهيم هي جمع لـ ( أيل ) أي أن أسمه القدوس هو بصيغة جمع . كما يقول في آية أخرى : 
( نعمل الأنسان على صورتنا كشبيهنا ) 
صيغة الجمع واضحة أيضاً . كأن الله عندما يتكلم فيتكلم بصيغة ثالوث 
لكنه عندما يخلق أو يصنع شيئاً فأنه يصنعه بصيغة مفرد أي يعمل بالتعددية ويصنع بالتوحيدية. 
كما يقول في آية أخرى:
( هوذا الأنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفاً الخير والشر) 
فكلمة منا هي جمع لماذا؟ 
لكي تشمل الثالوث كله. وكما قال عن برج بابل : 
( هلما ننزل فنبلبل السنتهم ) 
أي بصيغة الجمع ثم يضيف قائلاً: 
( فنزل الله ) أي بصيغة المفرد. 
اذاً كان الله يعمل مع الأنسان بصيغة مفرد وجمع . 

هكذا وبسبب عدم تهىء الأنسان لقبول مبدأ الثالوث كان فقط يلمح له بوجود الجمع في ذاته 
وكما يقول في أشعيا " 4/6" 
( من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا ؟ ) 
كلمة أرسل يعني بها الله المفرد , 
ومن أجلنا يشير الى الثالوث بأكمله. هكذا أظهر ثالوثه لشعبه المختار معلناً عن ذاته في مزمور " 17/33" :
( بكلمة الله أسست السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جندها) 
أي الرب وكأكنه ونسمته أي روحه القدوس. 

الانسان_نفس وروح ووجسد

ليبارك اسمة القدوس الى ابد الابدين


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*الثالوث الأقدس*​*كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس*





*القس إسبر عجاج*​ *يظن البعض خطأ بأن المسيحيين يؤمنون بثلاثة آلهة، ولكن الحقيقة الأكيدة هي أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن بصورة واضحة وجليّة بأن المسيحيين كافة يؤمنون ويعلنون بأن الله واحد لا شريك له. فبولس الرسول يكتب لنا عن هذه الحقيقة الأكيدة بقوله: "ليس إله آخر إلا واحداً" (1كورنثوس 4:8)، وأن هذا الإله هو خالق السموات والأرض وكل ما فيها. والإيمان بتعدد الآلهة يعتبر شركاً وكفراً. فالمسيحيون على مرّ العصور يؤمنون بأن لا إله إلا الله الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.*
وعلاوة على ذلك فإن قانون الإيمان المسيحي يبدأ بهذه الكلمات: "إننا نؤمن بإله واحد آب ضابط الكل. خالق السماء والأرض". ولكن قد تسأل: ماذا عن الآب، والابن، والروح القدس. أليس هؤلاء ثلاثة؟ والجواب عن ذلك: إن هؤلاء الثلاثة هم ثلاثة أقانيم في ثالوث واحد.
إن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يتركنا نعيش في بالوعة الشك بل أعلن لنا طبيعته في طبيعته. ولكي نوضّح هذه الحقيقة نقول إن الإنسان الذي خلقه الله على صورته كشبهه مكوّن من جسد، وروح، ونفس. فالروح مع أنها تختلف عن الجسد، لكنها مع النفس تكوّن الإنسان الواحد. خذ أيضاً مثل البيضة التي تتكوّن من قشرة وبياض وصفار. فالقشرة ليست البيضة، ولا البياض هو البيضة، ولا الصفار هو البيضة، ولكن القشرة مع البياض والصفار تكوّن بيضة واحدة. ثم أريد أن أضيف على ذلك بأن الذرّة وهي أصغر جزيئات المادة، تتكوّن من إلكترون، ونوترون، وبروتون. وهؤلاء الثلاثة يكوّنون ذرة واحدة. ثم ماذا عن الخلايا الحية؟ كل خلية تتكوّن من الغلاف الخلوي، والسيتوبلازم، والنواة، وهؤلاء الثلاثة يكوّنون خلية واحدة . 
نستنتج من هذه الأمثلة أنه يمكن وجود التعدّدية في الوحدانية. فالله سبحانه وتعالى وضع طبيعته في طبيعته. فالآب، والابن، والروح القدس، ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد في ثالوث. ولذلك نقدر أن نقول بأن الله ليس ثالث ثلاثة، بل واحد في ثالوث وثالوث في واحد. 
*إليك بعض الآيات التوحيدية في العهد القديم (التوراة):*
”أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ... لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي“ (تثنية 6:5-7).
”لِيَعْلَمَ كُلُّ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ“ (1ملوك 60:8).
”وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا خَلِّصْنَا مِنْ يَدِهِ، فَتَعْلَمَ مَمَالِكُ الأَرْضِ كُلُّهَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ وَحْدَكَ“ (2ملوك 19:19).
”يَا رَبُّ، لَيْسَ مِثْلُكَ وَلاَ إِلهَ غَيْرُكَ"
(1أخبار 20:17).
”لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ بَيْنَ الآلِهَةِ يَا رَبُّ، وَلاَ مِثْلَ أَعْمَالِكَ... أَنْتَ اللهُ وَحْدَكَ" (مزمور 8:86-10).
”أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلهَ سِوَايَ... لِكَيْ يَعْلَمُوا... أَنْ لَيْسَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ“ (إشعياء 5:45-6).
”اُذْكُرُوا الأَوَّلِيَّاتِ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. الإِلهُ وَلَيْسَ مِثْلِي“ (إشعياء 9:46).
”أَلَيْسَ أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِكُلِّنَا؟ أَلَيْسَ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟“ (ملاخي 10:2).
*وإليك بعض الآيات التوحيدية في العهد الجديد (الإنجيل):*
فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وسَأَلَ يسوع: ”أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟ فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ... الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ... فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ... بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ، لأَنَّهُ اللهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ“ (مرقس 29:12-32).
”لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ، هُوَ الَّذِي سَيُبَرِّرُ الْخِتَانَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالْغُرْلَةَ بِالإِيمَانِ“ (رومية 30:3).
”لَيْسَ إِلهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِدًا... لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ“ (1كورنثوس 4:8-6).
”لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ“ (1تيموثاوس 5:2-6).
إن عقيدة الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم ليست من تأليف بشري بل جذور هذا التعليم متأصل في وحي الكتاب المقدس. وإليك بعض النصوص التي  تبرهن على ذلك.
في إنجيل متى يأمر الرب يسوع تلاميذه  قائلا: ”اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب، والابن، والروح القدس“. هنا يقول ”باسم“ وليس بأسماء.
 ثم إشعياء النبي يتكلم عن لسان المسيح فيقول: ”منذ وجوده أنا هناك، والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه" (إشعياء 16:48).  هنا نجد المُرسِل والمُرسَل وروح الإرسال. 
وفي سفر الأمثال يسأل أجور النبي: ”من صعد إلى السماوات ونزل؟ من جمع الريح في حفنتيه؟ من صرّ المياه في ثوب؟ من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟“ (أمثال 4:30).
"إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبي، وإليه نأتي، وعنده نصنع منزلاً" (يوحنا 23:14). لاحظ كلمتي ”نأتي“ و ”نصنع“.
"والله نفسه أبونا وربنا يسوع المسيح يهدي طريقنا إليكم" (1تسالونيكي 11:3)، وليس يهديان. ​ "قد صارت ممالك العالم لربنا ومسيحه، فسيملك إلى أبد الآبدين" (رؤيا 15:11). لاحظ التعبير ”يملك“ وليس يملكان.
"مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى. هؤلاء... سيكونون كهنة لله والمسيح، وسيملكون معه" (رؤيا 6:20)، ”معه“ وليس سيملكون معهما.
"ولا تكون لعنة ما في ما بعد. وعرش الله والخروف يكون فيها" (رؤيا 3:22)، وليس يكونان فيها. ثم في السماء يوجد عرش واحد، عرش الله والخروف وليس عرشان.
*بعض الآيات عن مساواة الآب والابن والروح القدس في القداسة:*
”السرافيم واقفون فوقه... وهذا نادى ذاك وقال: قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود. مجده ملء كل الأرض“ (إشعياء 2:6-3). 
”قدوس قدوس قدوس، الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي“ (رؤيا 8:4).
ذُكرت كلمة قدوس ثلاث مرات، لذلك نقدر أن نستنتج من ذلك أن:
*الآب قدوس: *"من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك، لأنك وحدك قدوس" (رؤيا 4:15). ​ثم مريم العذراء المطوّبة تقول عن الله الآب: "لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم، واسمه قدوس" (لوقا 49:1).
*الابن قدوس: ”*فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها [لمريم العذراء]: ”اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ“ (لوقا 34:1-35).
”إِلهَ آبَائِنَا، مَجَّدَ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي أَسْلَمْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ... وَلكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ“ (أعمال 13:3).
*الروح القدس قدوس:*
"لا تُحْزِنُوا رُوحَ اللهِ الْقُدُّوسَ الَّذِي بِهِ خُتِمْتُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْفِدَاءِ“ (أفسس 30:4).
*ترابط الأقانيم الثلاثة مع بعض:*
"في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض... وروح الله يرفّ على وجه المياه. وقال الله: ليكن نور فكان نور" (تكوين 1:1-2). 
في هذه الآية وردت كلمة ”الله“ باللغة الأصلية بصيغة الجمع "إلوهيم" ومفردها "إله"، مع أن الفعل "خلق" جاء بصيغة المفرد "برا"، وروح الله يرفّ على وجه المياه. ثم نرى الله يتكلم بالكلمة الذي هو المسيح كلمة الله. ففي هذه الآية نجد الله الحي بروحه والناطق بكلمته (والكلمة كان المسيح). 
فالله، وروح الله، وكلمة الله الذي هو المسيح، هم واحد في ثالوث، وثالوث في واحد.
هل نقدر أن نقول أن الله وروحه هما اثنان؟ أو هل نقدر أن نقول أن الله وروحه وكلمته هم ثلاثة؟
ثم نقرأ في رسالة العبرانيين ما يلي: "اَللهُ... كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ... جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي" (عبرانيين 1:1-3). 
”اِحْتَرِزُوا إِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ“ (أعمال 28:20).
"والرب [الروح] يهدي قلوبكم إلى محبة الله وإلى صبر المسيح" (2تسالونيكي 5:3).
"والله نفسه أبونا وربنا يسوع المسيح يهدي طريقنا إليكم" (1تسالونيكي 11:3). لاحظ كلمة ”يهدي“ وليس يهديان.
"اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ" (2كورنثوس 19:5).
"فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا". (كولوسي 9:2).
"قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: ”يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا“. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: ”أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ... أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟... الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يوحنا 8:14-11).
”سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائلاً: مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟ قَالُوا لَهُ: ابْنُ دَاوُدَ. قَالَ لَهُمْ: فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟“ (متى 41:22-46). لاحظ التعبير "قال الرب لربي".
يلخص بولس الرسول ما سبق وقلنا بهذه الكلمات الفريدة: "وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَد" (1تيموثاوس 16:3).
*التوحيد والتثليث معاً في العهد القديم (التوراة):*
نقرأ في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول ما يلي: "وقال الرب الإله: هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا" (تكوين 22:3). هنا نجد كلمة "قال" بصيغة المفرد وكلمة "الله" بصيغة الجمع "إلوهيم"،  بالإضافة إلى عبارة "كواحد منا".
ثم نقرأ في تكوين 26:1 ما يلي: "وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا". وهنا أيضاً كلمة "قال" جاءت بصيغة المفرد، وكلمة "الله" جاءت بصيغة الجمع "إلوهيم" بالإضافة إلى عبارة "على صورتنا كشبهنا".
"وقال الرب... هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم... فببدهم الرب من هناك على وجه كل الأرض" (تكوين 6:11-8). هنا جاءت عبارة "قال الرب" بصيغة المفرد وعبارة "هلم ننزل" بصيغة الجمع.
*التوحيد والتثليث معاً في العهد الجديد (الإنجيل).*
قبل صعود المسيح إلى السماء طلب من تلاميذه قائلاً: "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (متى 19:28). هنا نجد عبارة ”عمّدوهم باسم“ وليس بأسماء الآب والابن والروح القدس. 
وأريد أن أختم بالقول بأن صفات الله تتطلب منه أن يكون واحداً في ثالوث. فإذا كانت المحبة صفة من صفات الله. فالمحبة لا يمكن أن تكون كاملة بدون "محب ومحبوب وروح المحبة". فالسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هو: إذا كان الله منذ الأزل وقبل أن يخلق أي شيء يتّصف بالمحبة،  فمن كان يحب؟ وكيف يمكنه أن يتمم صفاته  دون أن يكون ثالوثاً في واحد وواحداً في ثالوث. يقول المسيح هذه العبارة مخاطباً الآب: "لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم" (يوحنا 24:17). 
نحن لا نقدر أن نفهم سر الثالوث، ولذلك يكتب لنا بولس الرسول هذه الكلمات: "وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تيموثاوس 16:3). ثم يقول أيضاً: "أي إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم... لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية [أي المسيح]، [ذبيحة] خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحب بر الله فيه" (2كورنثوس 19:5-21).
*فهل تصالحت مع الآب بواسطة ابنه القدوس وقوة روحه الذي يبكت الإنسان كي يقبل خلاص الله الذي أعدّه في موت المسيح الكفاري على الصليب؟*
*"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 ديسمبر 2010)

 إن إقنوم الإبن لـه كل مِلء اللاهوت : [الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت ]، كما أنه هو واحد فى جوهر اللاهوت مع الآب والروح القدس ، لذلك قال [ أنا والآب واحد ]، 
كما أنه جمع الأقانيم الثلاثة فى آية واحدة ، إذ قال:[ عمدوهم بإسم الآب وإلإبن والروح القدس ] مت 19 :28 ، 
لأن الإبن هو الله والآب هو الله والروح القدس هو الله ، لأن كل إقنوم له كل ملء اللاهوت لأنهم واحد ، 
والآب والإبن والروح القدس هم الله الواحد ، هذا هو سر الطبيعة الإلهية كما يعلنه الله . 
 هذا هو السر الأعمق و الأعظم من جميع الأسرار الإلهية الأخرى ( مثل  سر خلقة الكون من العدم ، و خلقة الكائنات الحية من التراب ، وخلقةالأرواح الملائكية و البشرية ... إلخ) ، 
وكلها يستحيل علينا معرفة أى شىء عنها، إلاّ من خلال ما يعلنه لنا الإله الحقيقى ، خالق الكل .  وصانع المعجزات وحده  هوالصادق وحده ، فما يقوله هو الحق : [ ليكن الله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً ] رو4:2
( منقول من كتاب لاهوت المسيح
http://christotheology-2.blogspot.com/ )


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 ديسمبر 2010)

(14) [ عمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس ] مت 19 : 28  
الإنجيل يعلن أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ليس لهم ثلاثة أسماء ، بل إن لهم إسماً واحداً فقط ، إذ لم يقل: ((  بأسماء )) ، بل قال : [ بإسم ]، لأنهم جوهر واحد ، لأنهم الله الواحد .  ولو كان الإبن والروح القدس مخلوقين- كما يدعون – لـَمَا كــان يصح أبداً إدماجهما مع الآب فى إسم واحد ، إذ كيف يوضع الخالق مع المخلوق فى مقام واحد ؟؟؟؟      
 ولكن الحقيقة هى أنهم واحد ، مثلما قال الرب : [أنا والآب واحد] يو 30:10. 
((وأما بخصوص الروح القدس ، فإنه العارف الوحيد:[ أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلاَّ روح الله] ، لأنه :[روح الله] الذى [يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله]1كو 2 :10،11، فهل يمكن أن يكون روح الله - الذى يفحص أعماق الله - من طبيعة مختلفة عن الله ؟؟))
ومثلما أن اليهود قديماً رفضوا مساواة الآب والإبن ، فسقطوا من الحياة الأبدية وماتوا فى خطاياهم (يو3: 36 ،8: 24 )، فكذلك - الآن - أتباعهم  يتبعونهم إلى نفس المصير .
 ( منقول من كتاب لاهوت المسيح
http://christotheology-2.blogspot.com/
  )


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أين نجد الثالوث في الأناجيل ؟
سؤال جميل لكن مينفعش نجاوبك إجابة واحدة
لأن في كل آية في الكتاب تذكر اسم الله ، فهي تعلن عن وحدة الله في الثالوث

الله في العبرية هي (إيلوهيم)

إيل << اله أو متألّه
إيلوه << الاله أو المتأله
يــم << تضاف للجمع

لفظ الله في العبرية >> إيلوهـيم

يعني فقط لفظ الله جمع << فهل بعد هذا دليل؟


----------



## manssour (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الوهيم هذه تعني ما قلت تعدد الآلهة ليس تعدد الأقانيم


----------



## Desert Rose (14 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> الوهيم هذه تعني ما قلت تعدد الآلهة ليس تعدد الأقانيم


*
* 
*
[font=&quot]تعدد الهة ايه يا أخ منصور ؟[/font]

[font=&quot]هما اليهود كانوا بيؤمنوا بكام اله قولى كده ؟[/font]

[font=&quot]ايلوهيم ده اسم يهوة الاله خالق الكون وكان بتيجى مع الاسم ده افعال تتقال للمفرد وليس للجمع [/font]

[font=&quot]اذا هذا الاسم لايعنى اكثر من اله والا كان جاءت الافعال المصاحبة له بالجمع لكن هذا لم يحدث [/font]

[font=&quot]تماما مثل اول اية فى الكتاب فى سفر التكوين [/font]

"[font=&quot]فى البدء خلق الله السموات والآرض[/font] "

[font=&quot]والله فى الاصل العبرى هو ايلوهيم وبالرغم منذلك جاء الفعل خلق للمفرد وليس للجمع [/font]

[font=&quot]اين تعدد الالهة ؟[/font]

[font=&quot]ثم يؤكد الوحى المقدس فى العهد القديم وحدانية الله فى سفر التثنية 6 :4 [/font]

"[font=&quot]أسمع يااسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد[/font] "

[font=&quot]وكلمة واحد فى الاصل العبرى هنا تعنى الوحدة المركبة [/font]

[font=&quot]اذا الله واحد من اول الكتاب ولكنه مثلث الاقانيم [/font]

[font=&quot]ثم لماذا تجاهلت باقى المشاركات ؟[/font]

[font=&quot]الم يكن سؤالك من البداية اين الثالوث فى الانجيل ووضعنا لك الايات من اول الكتاب لماذا تجاهلتها ولم ترد عليها [/font]

[font=&quot]سلام المسيح[/font]*


----------



## manssour (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا لم أتجاهل شيء ما زلت أقرأ


----------



## manssour (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا أتحدث عن الأناجيل الأربع ولا أقصد شيئا آخر فهناك من ذهب الى العهد القديم أما الذي أقصده بسؤالي أين قال المسيح الثالوت


----------



## Desert Rose (14 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> أنا أتحدث عن الأناجيل الأربع ولا أقصد شيئا آخر فهناك من ذهب الى العهد القديم أما الذي أقصده بسؤالي أين قال المسيح الثالوت



*مفيش مشكلة يا اخ منصور استمر فى القراءة 

لكن كان يجب ان تقرأ كل المشاركات اولا قبل ان تشارك لتجد اننا بالفعل اتيناك بأيات من العهد الجديد من الاناجيل تتحدث عن الثالوث 

الرب معك 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اخ منصور ممكن اعرف اى طلبك ................؟


----------



## manssour (14 ديسمبر 2010)

وشكرا على أجوبتكم حتى الذين قاموا بالإجابة في الأسئلة التي طرحتها في المنتدى  وأنا لا أريد أن أغضب أحد والأسئلة التي أطرحها في غاية الأهمية ودمتم سالمين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2010)

> أنا أتحدث عن الأناجيل الأربع ولا أقصد شيئا آخر فهناك من ذهب الى العهد القديم أما الذي أقصده بسؤالي أين قال المسيح الثالوت


اهلا منصور .
الاناجيل الاربعة وحدها .. تحوى الثالوث القدوس بقوة ووضوح .
فهل رأيت اجابات الاخوة بهذا الصدد .. ام تريد المزيد من التوضيح ؟


----------



## أَمَة (15 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> وشكرا على أجوبتكم حتى الذين قاموا بالإجابة في الأسئلة التي طرحتها في المنتدى وأنا لا أريد أن أغضب أحد والأسئلة التي أطرحها في غاية الأهمية ودمتم سالمين


 
يا أخي منصور

أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك. لا أحد يقلل من أهمية أسئلتك. ولا تخف أن تغضب أحدأً فلا مكان للغضب بيننا.
نحن نُسَرُ في كل سؤال مهذب هدفه المعرفة عن المسيحية بغض النظر إذا اقتنع السائل بردنا أو لم يقتنع. 
نحن نحزن ونزعل من اجل الذين يسألون لللتدليس والتضليل والمحاججة.

إذا كان الرد لم يصلك فها أنا اضيف على ما قاله اخوتي.

كلمة "ثالوث" كما هي حرفيا لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس ولكن رسل المسيح وتلاميذه والمسيحيين الأولين أمنوا أن الله هو الآب والإبن والروح القدس بدون الحاجة الى إستعمال كلمة ثالوث للتعبير عن إيمانهم لأن كان في كلام السيد المسيح ما يكفيهم لفهم هذا الموضوع. كما أن الكلام عن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ورد في الكتاب المقدس بعهده القديم أي التوراة كما ذكر الإخوة الأعضاء في ردودهم.

بدأ المسيحيون إستعمال كلمة ثالوث في القرن الثالث للمسيحية كتعبر توضيحي لوحدانية الله في الآب والإبن والروح والقدس كما تكلم عن ذلك السيد المسيح في التالي:

*****السيد المسيح تكلم كثيرا عن الآب السماوي على أنه ابوه وأنه هو والآب واحد. إضغط هنا لقراءة كلام المسيح. وتكلم عن الوهية الروح القدس وطلب من تلاميذه بأن يعمدوا باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس:

متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 *فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*****وفي إنجيل مرقص الأصحاح الثالث نرى الوهية الروح القدس واضحة في كلام السيد المسيح عن عقاب التجديف على الروح القدس:

28 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ جَمِيعَ الْخَطَايَا تُغْفَرُ لِبَنِي الْبَشَرِ وَالتَّجَادِيفَ الَّتِي يُجَدِّفُونَهَا. 
29 وَلَكِنْ مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ *فَلَيْسَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ* *بَلْ* *هُوَ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ دَيْنُونَةً أَبَدِيَّةً». *

*****ثم تكلم السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه انه لن يتركهم يتامى بل سيرسل لهم معزيا آخرا ليمكث معهم الى الأبد، لأنه هو المعزي الذي معهم سيتركهم ويصعد الى السماء... روح الحق _(المسيح قال عن نفسه ايضا انه هو الحق_ _في __يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6_ : «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.) 

16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ 
17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 
18 لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. 
25 بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ. 
26 وَأَمَّا *الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ* الَّذِي *سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي* *فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. *

*هذا كلام واضح عن الثالوث صادر عن السيد المسيح .* فهو يتكلم عن نفسه كالإبن يطلب من ألآب أن يعطيهم الروح المعزي الذي هو الروج القدس المنبثق من الآب.

***** وهناك أيضا طهورات للثالوث في العهد الجديد على مرأي من الناس منها الذي ظهر وقت عماد السيد المسيح في نهر الأردن:

9 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ وَاعْتَمَدَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا فِي الأُرْدُنِّ. 
10 وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ *وَالرُّوحَ* مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ. 
11 وَكَانَ *صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ*: «*أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ* الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ!». 


المسيح الإله الإبن في الماء والروح القدس ينزل عليه وصوت الآب يشهد له مناديا اياه "ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت"

**** *الظهور الثاني عندما صعد الى الجبل مع رسله بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، وتجلى أمامهم - أي أظهر لهم نوره الإلهي:

2 وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ* أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ مُنْفَرِدِينَ وَحْدَهُمْ*. *وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ *
3 *وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ تَلْمَعُ بَيْضَاءَ جِدّاً كَالثَّلْجِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ قَصَّارٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يُبَيِّضَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ. *
4 وَظَهَرَ لَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا مَعَ مُوسَى وَكَانَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَ يَسُوعَ. 
5 فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدِي جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا. فَلْنَصْنَعْ ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ لَكَ وَاحِدَةً وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةً وَلِإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةً». 
6 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُرْتَعِبِينَ. 
7 *وَكَانَتْ سَحَابَةٌ تُظَلِّلُهُمْ. فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».* 
8 فَنَظَرُوا حَوْلَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَحَداً غَيْرَ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ مَعَهُمْ. 


في الأية 7 نرى الروح القدس في هيئة سحابة (ككثير من الأحداث في العهد القديم كان الروح القدس يظهر على الإسرائيليين بيهيئة سحاب) وصوت الآب يشهد للسيد المسيح أنه ابنه ويطلب منا أن نسمع له.

هل تريد إثباتات أكثر من هذه عن الثالوث من الكتاب المقدس؟

لتكن نعمة الرب معك.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> الوهيم هذه تعني ما قلت تعدد الآلهة ليس تعدد الأقانيم



معلش .. اكتر من كدة و بيشفي


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> أنا أتحدث عن الأناجيل الأربع ولا أقصد شيئا آخر فهناك من ذهب الى العهد القديم أما الذي أقصده بسؤالي أين قال المسيح الثالوت



لحظة بس
مين الاناجيل الاربعة دا؟
سمعت عنه فين الكتاب دا؟

مفيش حاجة اسمها الاناجيل الاربعة
ولو في كتاب اسمه كدة ، لا يخص المسيحية في أي شئ

ما يخصنا اسمه الكتاب المقدس
من التكوين حتّى الرؤيا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

> الوهيم هذه تعني ما قلت تعدد الآلهة ليس تعدد الأقانيم


عزيزى .. ينقصك التدقيق فى الدراسة .
طبعا انا اعلم انك مجرد ناقل .. ولكن هذا لا يعفيك من العتاب

اقرأ معى الاتى
שמע ישראל יהוה אלהינו יהוה אחד
*وترجمتها *
(Deut 6:4) «اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. ​


كلمة الله .. هى كالنار .
تطهر الانسان الذى يحترمها .. وتحرق الانسان الذى لا يحترمها

احترس 
ربنا معاك​​​


----------

